# Lapeer



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Moving to Lapeer for the summer for an Engineering internship. I live in the Sault and do just about nothing except fly fishing. I've been searching and searching. Probably spent about 5-6 hours on Google maps looking for streams and rivers in the area that could hold trout. So far I'm not really seeing much. Anyone from the area care to enlighten me on the trout fishing scene? If you can either PM me with some details or even a simple yes, there is trout here, or no, there is not would even suffice. If their there, I'll find them. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Paint Creek in Oakland county is going to be your best bet.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

yep you aint got much but you can purchase you a nice cabin on a noteable trout stream when you finish your internship you got to give a little to gain alittle good luck


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

If I was in Lapeer and wanting to hook a trout, I would probably go north or northwest about a hour and a half rather than trying to pick away at the ones in the Paint


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

see this
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/p39_317923_7.pdf


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

bborow, that's pretty cool how do I find that for other areas as well?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats in the regulations booklet. When you purchase your trout license
and give you the regulations the maps are IN the book.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Might wanna look into taking up walleye or some warmer water species.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

joeirv said:


> bborow, that's pretty cool how do I find that for other areas as well?



here you go

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211205--,00.html


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You might want to look at the Flint River and it's Smallmouth fishery. Many sections are wadible and very conducive to flyfishing. This is a by-passed fishery. We've caught Smallies over 20" in the Flint and you wont find anything that will straighten your leader like a Smallmouth. You'll also find Northerns, Walleye, Largemouths, Carp you name it. Just no Trout. FRANK


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I'll probably check out the Flint. I've fly fished for smallies in the Muskegon before and it's pretty fun. Only reason I was wondering about trout is because I've only been fishing for them for about a year now and have an opportunity to start guiding fly fishing for trout and salmon that following fall. So I need to get as much trout fishing in as possible this spring and summer.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

joeirv said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'll probably check out the Flint. I've fly fished for smallies in the Muskegon before and it's pretty fun. Only reason I was wondering about trout is because I've only been fishing for them for about a year now and have an opportunity to start guiding fly fishing for trout and salmon that following fall. So I need to get as much trout fishing in as possible this spring and summer.


There is a creek near by that is stocked with browns. I personally have never been to it and know little about it, but I have a friend who grew up in the area and used to trout fish there. Just do some reseach and I am sure you will be able to find it. I think public access is limited though.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got back into fly fishing last year - I hadn't done much since my grandpa took me out casting to gills with a popper - and can say that the Paint isn't easy to fly fish. It involves a lot of roll casting and is best fished with a short, light weight rod. I'm sure that your casting skills are light years better than mine, but there are certain stretches that I find downright TOUGH.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

1styearff said:


> I just got back into fly fishing last year - I hadn't done much since my grandpa took me out casting to gills with a popper - and can say that the Paint isn't easy to fly fish. It involves a lot of roll casting and is best fished with a short, light weight rod. I'm sure that your casting skills are light years better than mine, but there are certain stretches that I find downright TOUGH.


many people say the paint is tough to flyfish......
the other ones on this map are way smaller
one has only one Pas the other has none


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know how new this thread is I didn't look. Your best bet for brookies in the county is to look south. Two creeks spring in that area. I've seen'em. They're spooky though, far between too. I never could hook'em. Picky little fish. You can't park anywhere to get in either, the townships tow.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Bonz, you give up the Flint and now I'm giving up my other spot. The City of Auburn Hills plants about 700 really nice rainbows every year about the second saturday of June. I roll spawn for them, can't tell you about how they take flies. The fishery that you may want to check out on the Flint is the carp fishery, there are excellent numbers and some real monsters. For smallmouth flies I can recommend garden hackle, takes LMB, SMB, cats, walleye, and rarely a big carp.
PS That would be the Clinton in AH


----------

